# Shrimps not moving!!! Help please!



## theteh

I have noticed that my Amano shrimps not moving very much and went hiding. They used to be very active walking around the tank hunting for algae and especially aggressive when I feed the fish as they will try to snatch away fish pellets very quicky. In the past few days, they did not come out nor walk around the tank eating algae????

This behaviour coincides with my Excel addition (with recommended dose). I thought Excel could be the cause so I did a 40% water change two days ago but still no improvement. What could be the cause?

My fish are all ok and behaved as ususal. Even my Tiger and cherry shrimps are normal.

Any one encountered similar problems?


----------



## milalic

Do you have fish in here? Have the amano change in color? What are your tank parameters?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## theteh

All fish (golden barbs, boraras brigette, corydoras, Endler guppies, croaking gourami) are all happy and fine, swiming and eating as normal excep the shrimps! They are just standing for hours with little movement. I even try to feed them with pellet food near their mouth, they don't seem to response at all!

Everything seems stable: pH 7, Kh6, GH14, NO3 50ppm, NO2 0ppm. All plants are photosynthesising (oxygen bubbles everywhere).

I just don't know what is inhibiting the shrimps. Could there be some sort of poisioning? Could plant led weights be poisionous? I remember I left some of the vallis with the plant weights in the tank. Could this be the cause?


----------



## theteh

There is no change in shrimp colors, they look the same as before.


----------



## Jane in Upton

I don't specifically know if the plant weights are the problem, but given all invertebrates extreme sensitivity to heavy metal toxicity, I'd remove them on general principle. Just to be safe.

Have they molted recently? Often shrimp are "quiet" preceeding a molt.

If it was something in the Excel that harmed them, it may take awhile for them to recover fully. How long has it been since you did that water change? The temperature has come up to what you normaly keep it at, right (ie, you didn't forget to plug the heater back in, etc.)? 

Do they still look clear in sections, or is there any opacity?

Is there a dead shrimp somewhere that you haven't removed? Many inverts release chemicals upon their death that "warn" others to hide - this is an adaptation to predation.

I can't think of anything else.
-Jane


----------



## Urkevitz

I have had my Amanos for almost 2 years, they come out at night only. I have cherries and they are active day and night.


----------



## theteh

30% Water change every weekend. Shrimp body remains clear and no dead shrimp found so far. Everything seems normal! Tank temperature is at 24C. I strongly suspect the Excel as this is the only thing that was introduced prior to the symptom. I have since half the dosing of Excel and noticed some improvement in shrimp activity but they are still relatively inactive compared to before. May be they need time to recover since my first heavy dose two weeks ago (8ml was added to my 70L tank, it was recommended dose for first time dose). Subsequent dose was 2ml per day (also recommended dose).
I now dose 1ml per day.

Funny that my Tiger and Cherry shrimps are all very active all along. May be Amano are less hardy than the Tigers/Cherries!


----------



## stcyrwm

I have used up to twice the recommended dose of Excel and my Amano's have always been fine.

Bill


----------

